# Hocking Hills Bass Fishing Report- Lake Logan



## Bass Assasin Slaton (May 22, 2011)

The bass seem to be in the deeper water between 8-10 feet. I took a deeper diving crankbait (8-10ft) and threw it along the deeper parts of the dam. We made fun of the evening and turned it into a little bass derby between the three of us. Lake Logan has a good LMB fishery and it shows when you can fish a few hours and catch some nice bass. 

While summer is at its peak the fish are seeking cooler waters in the deeper parts of the lake. I knew I would need to find some structure to bounce the crankbait off of so I paddled across the marina to the rip-rap dam. I was pretty successful with that strategy and as evening approached I switched to old faithful the plopper! Enjoy this live-action report in one of the most beautiful places in Ohio.

Has anyone else been fishing around Hocking Hills lately?


----------

